# Birmingham, AL WGSD Rescue only



## gsdcentral

> Quote: November Dogs 050- LARGE male white shepherd. 2-3 years old. Very sweet has some basic obedience training. Knows sit and down.


I don't know if the #50 is a cage number or just a number on a list.

This dog is available to rescue only, he will not be available to the general public.



> Quote:
> >PLEASE CROSS POST TO RESCUE GROUPS ONLY! These guys have not been evaluated by a vet. 10.00 CASH pull fee for rabies shot applies. NOT AVAILABLE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. Located in Birmingham Alabama. Email Janie Thomas at *[email protected] The Rescue Group understands that BJC does not guarantee the age, <span style="color: #FF0000">sex</span>, health, breed or temperament of the animal. The veterinarian of BJC Animal Control has not examined the animals released to the Rescue Group. The animals may have or may potentially be harboring a disease. This may include but is not limited to heartworms, parasites, URI, mange, allergies, viral or bacterial infections or possible behavioral issues


I thought the part about not guaranteeing the sex was pretty interesting. lol


http://bjcacs.com/hourslocation/index-hourslocation.htm


----------



## Riley_girl

Why is he/she







not available to the public ? Is it due to the breed ? Temperment ? I didn't see a reason......


----------



## LadyHawk

maybe they can't decide if it's male or not........
tee hee


----------



## gsdcentral

I don't know. I can't even find a petfinder listing for them, all it does is bring up a blank petfinder page. They send out a list for rescues about once a month or more, and this one happened to be on the NOv list I got a couple days ago.


----------



## gsdcentral

Maybe they didn't look? lol


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## gsdcentral

Bump for the pretty white dog in AL


----------



## kathyb

Location:
6227 5th Avenue, North
Birmingham, AL 35212

Contact:
Phone: (205) 591-6522
Fax205) 595-5014
Email: [email protected]

Operating hours:
Mon-Fri. - 8:00am - 5:00pm
Sat. - 8:00am - 2:00pm

Visitations:
Mon-Fri: 9:00am - 4:30pm
Sat: 9:00am - 1:30pm


----------



## gsdcentral

Up you go white dog.


----------



## Myamom

bump...anyone find out any info?


----------



## pamela berger

There has to be a reason that he is FOR RESCUE ONLY


----------



## kathyb

Up you go pretty girl/boy, they are not sure about the sex of the dog?????????


----------



## gsdcentral

I don't know what the reason would be unless they just don't want to put him up for adoption for space reasons. Not really sure how this place works, I just know that Janie tries very hard to get dogs out of there to rescue. He looks relatively healthy and they say that he's sweet so who knows. I just don't have room or time for another creature right now.


----------



## gsdcentral

> Quote: Email Janie Thomas at *[email protected]


I sent Janie an email to see what she knows.


----------



## gsdcentral

From Janie


> Quote: Very sweet large male pick up running at large no id. About 3-4 years old.


----------



## gsdcentral

OK janie emailed me back. Their vet is out of town so there is no one to evaluate him so they will only release to rescue (trying to get him out and not have to euth him). Echo, white paws, anyone? I know GSDs are everywhere but I can ask.


----------



## kathyb

This boy should not die just because no one there to evaluate. Is there someone else that can evaluate this boy?


----------



## sravictor

Bump. He is awesome!


----------



## gsdcentral

I'm not in b'ham and not going that way soon. Seems like there are some board members in the area. He looks like a nice dog.


----------



## kathyb

Bump for this boy.


----------



## gsdcentral

Another bump for the friendly white dog.


----------



## gsdcentral

Nobody wants this handsome fellow?


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## gsdcentral

C'mon, he's young, knows sit and down and he's friendly. What more can you ask. That's a head start over half the dogs on this board. Pretty please anyone?


----------



## wsumner26

Can someone in AL find a little room for this guy?


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## kathyb

Back up to the top pretty boy.


----------



## gsdcentral

Back to the top of the dogpile handsome fellow.


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## gsdcentral

King of the hill. He wants someone to come and rescue him. Wish I had room.


----------



## sravictor

Was there ever an update on this guy? He wouldn't be on Petfinder if he's rescue only.

Debbie


----------



## gsdcentral

I don't think they even have a petfinder site, I couldn't find anything but a blank page. I haven't heard any more on him.


----------

